# Ubel Blatt



## Pasty (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's a new series I ran across about a week ago.  It's a mature seinen written by Shiono Etorouji.  According to the back cover of Volume 0 the description is



> When the black sword roars, everything that stands before it is crushed! What is the purpose of a boy Kaintzel who possesses transcendent sword skills? The battle with the "Lances of Betrayal" that were supposed defeated by the 7 Heroes and the astounding truth that is revealed after the battle.





It has a real Berserk feel to it, much moreso then Claymore does which I hear from people a lot.  There's a lot of gore, and and sexual scenes in pretty much any spot where it's possible to have it.  Seams really promising so far,


----------



## Hikaru (Apr 25, 2007)

Sex and violences? SIGN ME UP !


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 20, 2007)

Why isn't there any love for this series?  I actually like it better in *some *areas than Claymore or Berserk.  It's still to early to judge though >< 

But the art is superior imo.

Vol. 0 and 1 has been scanned so far, while vol. 2 has just been started on.  Though I seen up to vol.5 in raws ><  So far I'm loving it.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jul 20, 2007)

There's an instant 20 points deduction when I hear the words "black sword" in anything....


----------



## Zaru (Jul 20, 2007)

Chapter 1 was so crazy when I read it back then 

I mean srsly that guy just wets her pussy out of a sudden and she likes it as if he was a pro

WHAT THE FUCK and afterwards there's killing and brawling


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 20, 2007)

I just read the first chappie. Bitch got horse-fucked 

Oh and Tuxx, How is it that every time you post, you're reading some other incredibly obscure manga that nobody has heard of? :S


----------



## ParkingLot_PIMP (Jul 20, 2007)

hey pasty where is your sig from homie?


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 20, 2007)

implosion said:


> I just read the first chappie. Bitch got horse-fucked
> 
> Oh and Tuxx, How is it that every time you post, you're reading some other incredibly obscure manga that nobody has heard of? :S



My knowledge of manga is vast. ^^


J/k >< No really...I don't know, I had Blatt for 3 months...I just didn't bother till now. ><  

Plus I get tired of typical and overly rated series, even though I still read them...  I'm just doing my job in the world and spreading the love for other series that shouldn't be missed. 

Really should read further then Vol. 0...that is after all just the prelude.


----------



## boomina (Jul 21, 2007)

this is a really cool korean manga!, 
but do you know how many volumes does it have?


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 21, 2007)

As far as I know or can tell 5 volumes and ongoing.

And I think it's a manga not manhwa.


----------



## boomina (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks, well I think you're right,


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 26, 2007)

*Ubel Blatt v.2 c.2-3*
Mediafire


----------



## Tuxx (Jul 26, 2007)

Or he did he? *wink*
Lolz, I don't know...if only I knew how to read Japanese I would know. ><

Koz seriously took it better than I would of.  All that suffering, backstabbing...and he can't even do anything about it yet.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 27, 2007)

Ah, I heard of this series, was curious as to what it was all about. Seems the url changes just a little, to this one.


----------



## Pasty (Jul 27, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Ah, I heard of this series, was curious as to what it was all about. Seems the url changes just a little, to this one.



Thanks, I'll update it.


----------



## boomina (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, Thank you


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 28, 2007)

I saw this in Setoshi's avy and sig and think I will give this a try.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 29, 2007)

Started reading Ubel Blatt, just omg, I can't stop reading it with a horrified sort of fascination. Much laughter at the handcuffs and violent hip shaking bit in chapter two of volume 0.  Anyway, finished volume 0, starting on volume 1, loving it so far.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 2, 2007)

^Ah!! Just in time! I just finished reading up to the third chapter of volume 2 and was wondering how long it would be until the next chapter considering it has been a few months. Much love for bringing such a thing to my attention!


----------



## Kepa (Aug 2, 2007)

hmm, gonna check this one out then....thnx for the DDL 



ParkingLot_PIMP said:


> hey pasty where is your sig from homie?


from a manga called jackals... only 4scanslated chapters so far


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 16, 2007)

Yay, Chapter 5, Volume 2 is out! Snag it over at the Sushi Bar as usual.


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 16, 2007)

Aww it's barely getting to the good part ><  Need more XD


----------



## Batman (Aug 16, 2007)

Thats a pretty interesting manga. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Kepa (Aug 18, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Yay, Chapter 5, Volume 2 is out! Snag it over at the Sushi Bar as usual.


thanks, I finally read it and I liked it...the black sword is actually quite original


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 9, 2007)

Yep, series is awesome. ^^  

It is...just slow releases.  I can point you to the raws if you want to see. ><


----------



## Mori` (Sep 9, 2007)

Pretty art, fairly entertaining story so far too :3


----------



## Dio Brando (Sep 9, 2007)

I read the first volume awhile back and now I want to get back into it, but the link isn't working...


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 9, 2007)

seto the villain said:


> By the seeing the raws, can you tell if its getting better?



Yes, from the looks of things.  And well... something happens to Ato later on.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the link.. but i never did like scary manga  .. might still check it out


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 13, 2007)

tnx for tha update been wonderin for a while if it was dropped or sumting


----------



## Kepa (Oct 13, 2007)

SniperIsland said:


> I guess I will keep this threat up-to-date.


good good, this thread needs some life now and then


----------



## jkingler (Oct 13, 2007)

Can someone provide me with links to what's out so far? The link in the OP is very dead, from what I can tell, and while Chapters 2-3 are nice, I'd like to start with 1.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 13, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Can someone provide me with links to what's out so far? The link in the OP is very dead, from what I can tell, and while Chapters 2-3 are nice, I'd like to start with 1.



Click Here


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 23, 2007)

aww you beat me to it. ><


Tch...I've neglected Ubel for awhile now and that's not cool. ><  Must/need reread it all over again when time permits it. ^^


----------



## huxter (Oct 23, 2007)

sex and violence?? Berserk feel??more than claymore?? let me see it!


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 23, 2007)

Tuxx said:


> aww you beat me to it. ><



your just slow .


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 23, 2007)

I know. ><  Bah. ^^

Well, don't want to spoil anything, but I can't wait till volume 5...something happanes to Ato.   I won't say if you haven't seen it yet.  Well at the least lets say she is in the same "boat" as Koinzell from the looks of it.


----------



## Hikaru (Oct 23, 2007)

ORLY I can't wait till volume 6


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 18, 2007)

volume 3 ch1&2 available on blah if anyones intrested
Java


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 4, 2008)

Very cool manga. The violence and the bad ass main character. It's like, Berserk-lite.

edit: take back that bad ass comment
*continues reading chapter 13* pathetic


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 11, 2008)

another awesome manga. started to read it too, art is great as well as the story, not to mention sex part


----------



## Cromer (Jan 18, 2008)

THe thing about Blatt is, some people might not like the pseudo-SHota (even though Koz is pretty much an ancient).


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 18, 2008)

Shota = win
It's my favourite brand of H, so I like it when he bangs them older women.


----------



## Mat?icha (May 24, 2008)

awesome fight, i enjoyed it. finally fat bastard got killed. koinzel's new transformation was awesome.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 24, 2008)

He became anorexic though.


----------



## Arishem (May 24, 2008)

I'm betting that the remaining "Heroes" will have increasingly more bizarre/deadly transformations.


----------



## sp3c (Jun 13, 2008)

It's quite good...and with further chapters it's  getting better...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 13, 2008)

i think killing one hero at the beginning of the story is a common method to lure fans. i believe from now on we wont see heros being killed one after another. it's gonna take it's time.


----------



## 8ghosts (Jun 20, 2008)

I was reading it last year until the main character turned pathetic


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Aug 17, 2008)

Excellent.

I hope the heroes pose more challenging for him!


----------



## CoonDawg (Aug 18, 2008)

Koinzell needs to get more virgins. He's only got that one old bar maid, who was hot for little boys. He's got like 6 chicks following him around, all of which may be lolis, but hey, at least they're not wrinkly old pedo hos.

On a more serious note, I love this story because it has a great moral purpose to it. That one knight guy, the one who is siding with the Heroes but knows how horrible they are, because he believes the Heroes are a sign of hope in troubled times and are required for stability. I think even Koinzell said his reasoning was respectable and didn't hate him for it.

I like a story that plays on moral dilemmas and right/wrong. Sometimes it doesn't pull off that well since the Japanese view of right and wrong is pretty damned twisted, but Ubel Blatt does it very well and makes a lot of sense to a Western line of thinking.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 18, 2008)

man, those lil girls are really hott. i almost got boner from that last page.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 24, 2008)

Been reading Ubel Blatt to pass the time until the next Berserk, Vinland Saga, and HXH it's actually not bad once you get past the first few chapters


----------



## Midus (Jan 9, 2009)

Hype Hype Hype Hype.

Hyping up the fight too much. Going to be a long wait between chapters and an even longer wait before they fight one another.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jan 9, 2009)

Tried to read it a couple of times and droped it, didn't liked the art, hated the protagonist. Don't like the scenary either. 
But i'm willing to give it another try, since I've droped manga as good as Shin Angyo Aoki and One Piece before I really liked.
So, it gets better later, right?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 9, 2009)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Tried to read it a couple of times and droped it, didn't liked the art, hated the protagonist. Don't like the scenary either.
> But i'm willing to give it another try, since I've droped manga as good as Shin Angyo Aoki and One Piece before I really liked.
> So, it gets better later, right?



Kind of, some bits are almost epic like when he meets Glenn again in the capital


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 11, 2009)

To tell you the truth, this manga is one of my favorites. I love the whole idea of revenge and resolve. Specially when the protagonist happens to be on GAR lvls. I think Ikfes might soon enough become the new vessel for Acherit, cause god knows how much i hate the current body of the best blade maester evar.


----------



## Death (Jan 11, 2009)

^Where in the story did it mention him trying to get a new body?  Would the powers he got from the fairy carry over or what?  We basically just found out that he has the super fairy powers from his last true fight.  Why move to a body that doesn't have it the same modifications as your own?

I for one want to see them fight and prove who is better without the help of the fairy power.  Just a clash between old and new sword masters.  Then the meeting with his teacher. That should be an interesting conversation if they do ever meet.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 11, 2009)

It didn't say, how ever it would actually go with the story. Ikfes kinda looks like Acherit, so in order for Acherit to return to his former self, he's going to need a nice young body that looks like his own(former self) and has the ability to master the sword techniques just like the original body.


----------



## Midus (Mar 27, 2009)

A new chapter has been released. I continue to enjoy the whole both sides think that they're the good guys thing. Most manga don't go into this too much. One side is good and the others are bad.


----------



## Legendarywun (Apr 29, 2009)

This manga is still getting no recognition *sigh*...Well what ever. New chapters are out.. 

Ubel Blatt


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 29, 2009)

Read this over the weekend, and I must admit I enjoyed it.


----------



## CoonDawg (Apr 30, 2009)

13 chapters in 2 weeks, dayum. 

But there should be a rule: You cannot release one chapter in the middle of big events. They should have released 56-57 today, then waited a week or so until they had chapter 60 to released 58-59.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Apr 30, 2009)

Koinzell rocks 

It's about time Ubel Blatt's story started to pick up again


----------



## Mat?icha (May 1, 2009)

now, does it mean that new kid also can bring out similar swords like koinzells'? or it has different name?


----------



## Legendarywun (May 2, 2009)

berserkhawk z said:


> Koinzell rocks
> 
> It's about time Ubel Blatt's story started to pick up again



Your absolutely right. I'm finding my self more and more interested by the releases. Its definitely starting to pick up.



Mat?icha said:


> now, does it mean that new kid also can bring out similar swords like koinzells'? or it has different name?




"Black Wing" is the technique both of them learned at the school. The new kid hasn't mastered it completely yet, thus the difference between Acherit's and his black wing display.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 4, 2009)

So i just read the first chapter of this thing...got bad and good impressions.

The art is pretty good, if still pretty generic. 

But better have good looking generic art than a crappy one i guess. The beginning pissed me off because of the protagonist, he looks like a typical androgynous diva with elf ears and that scar ain´t giving him any points. And boy, was i surprised when it was revealed that he was the guy who killed that army!

That and fact that the author made his way to make the Mace overlord bad by making him big, muscled and bearded, aside from that japanese cliché, he was completely forgettable. The character design was pretty bland and uninspired for me.

And the that sex scene with Koinzell and that chick was just.....completely fucking random, the first one was alright if just to prove that medieval bad guys love to fuck chicks while their strategizing.

Plus if you have a horse that rapes women, show something, don´t fucking tease us, that just´s trying too hard to look edgy.

Plus the world exposition was kinda all over the place, in between events throughout the chapter and that made it a little confusing and unnecessary.

Also the translation sucked ass if just because it was incredibly weeabo, with the retarded "bad guy talking in 3rd person", "one-chan" and "i´m healed up to 50%" and i don´t know what else, at least try to make it more fitting to the genre.

Not very impressed so far, does it get any better?

Also is there a version with the colored pages for the first volumes? They seem to be the volume scans and so they´re black and white.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 4, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not very impressed so far, does it get any better?



I only picked it up myself to ease the pain of waits between Berserk and HXH releases, but it's not bad if you can survive at least ten or so chapters and it starts to get gradually better from that point.

It's a long while to wait though and i wouldn't be suprised if you dropped it cause the first few chapters are bland as hell, if you can survive though it will become another Manga you will wait for new chapters of 

And also Vid has to be the most bland, shit, piss poor character to ever grace a Manga i hope he dies in future chapters


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 5, 2009)

Oh, i´ll read the whole thing, i don´t usually drop manga series and they usually get better sooner or later, I just hope that Ubell gets better sooner than later. Because considering that the first chapter are like 60 pages long, that´s quite a little track untill chapter 10.

Knowing Berserk for a long time and after reading Claymore, one of the only other decent fantasy mangas out there, i´ve been advised to get this series a going, but never got warned in how this has such an uninspired start....well, that chick surrounded by little kids in chapter 2 looks pretty cool.


----------



## Gecka (May 7, 2009)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS

WEEKLY UPDATES

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Death (May 7, 2009)

For it to be weekly, there is nothing better for this manga.  I'm still waiting on the next battle between Konezel (sp) and that other Blatt Maester to be.


----------



## Legendarywun (May 7, 2009)

I shot when i heard the news.....Weekly updates


----------



## Gecka (May 7, 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmm

sextastic koinzel


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 8, 2009)

Ubel Blatt weekly, can't argue with that


----------



## Mat?icha (May 8, 2009)

that's great news. scan pace has been fantastic lately and honestly i'm more hooked up than ever.


----------



## CoonDawg (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it just me, or did that last chapter seem very rushed?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 3, 2009)

raw 92 is out on mangahelpers.com


*Spoiler*: __ 



asherit got his ass handed to him by that brat, who in the end masters black wing??? technique (the one ascherit used on him to break his sword))


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 5, 2009)

Omg, I picked this up on a whim the other day and I'm glad I did. Can't wait til vol 9 gets translated now!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didn't expect him to go for Glenn... and actually kill him that abruptly. Out of the "heroes", he seemed to be the one that actually regretted their actions 20 years ago and really wanted to help the empire.




Wonder if this will end like Shin Angyo Onshi. He's got a nice harem going, so I hope not.


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 7, 2009)

Die glen die!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 8, 2009)

Still a pretty bland fantasy manga but it improved on some aspects, i'll keep reading it just for the fact that fantasy mangas are kinda scarce.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2009)

yea, not so great chapter. but seems like new plot is being developed. this new chick looks to me that she somehow related to thet deaed friend of ascherit/koinzell.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 13, 2009)

How did I not know this thread was on NF?

I love this series.

*subscribes*


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 13, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> How did I not know this thread was on NF?
> 
> I love this series.
> 
> *subscribes*


Its probably because this thread isn't very active.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 13, 2009)

Well then.  I shall make it so


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 17, 2009)

Chapter 79 is out.
stock


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 19, 2009)

boring, i just wanted to get to the last page the whole reading time.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 5, 2009)

Chapter 80 is out.
recurring dream


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 5, 2009)

i smell threesome


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 5, 2009)

Meh the new chapters are okay.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jan 7, 2010)

Chapter 84 is out.
Freezing 26


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 10, 2010)

this manga is better than what i thought it was gonna be


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, shit im reading the first chapter and the main character is all faggy and bishie..then all of a sudden...fingering!?


----------



## lizardo221 (Apr 12, 2010)

I had enjoyed reading this manga quite a bit and have to ask what happened to the updates. It seems that who ever was doing the scans stopped and a dozen chapters or so have gone by as only raw (though oddly 1 chapter in the middle has a scanned version). If nothing else, I think this manga deserves a bit more coverage.


----------



## tkROUT (Apr 27, 2010)

currently at volume 8-ch-67. 'Watershed Peak' reminds of 'the War in the North' part in Claymore.Lets see how it goes.
btw, english scan for chapter 85 to 88 got out recently...need to catch up.


----------



## lizardo221 (May 25, 2010)

It isn't much but someone finally did the scans for the chapters currently out.

1b

The raws still haven't been updated in a while so I don't want to get my hopes up but this is a really good manga so I hope it keeps getting printed.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (May 25, 2010)

lizardo221 said:


> It isn't much but someone finally did the scans for the chapters currently out.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> The raws still haven't been updated in a while so I don't want to get my hopes up but this is a really good manga so I hope it keeps getting printed.



Apparently, the mange is on some sort of hiatus.
There exist no raws beyond chapter 96 because there haven't been published anymore in Japan


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 12, 2011)

> The Japanese publisher Square Enix announced that ?bel Blatt Gaiden (pictured right), a side story of Etorouji Shiono's ?bel Blatt fantasy manga, will run in Young Gangan Big magazine on August 25. It has been two years since the last published chapter of the main ?bel Blatt manga.
> 
> Young Gangan Big is a spinoff periodical of Young Gangan, the magazine that began running the ?bel Blatt manga in 2004.



Hope main story returns sooner.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 12, 2011)

well well, i thought this manga died out, glad it is back and active.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 12, 2011)

This was one of my favorite classics

I wondered what happened to it


----------



## Destin (Jul 12, 2011)

No specific reason was ever given.  The author, Shiono Etorouji, only made mention on his blog that starting from [insert chapter number here], the manga will go on indefinite hiatus.

Seeing as how he's also now writing or has written Celestial Clothes, Change H, and Vampire Wing, maybe he just wanted a break?  Also I'm not sure, but wasn't he also writing Brocken Blood?  Is that done yet?  I don't care much for these other mangas and would rather have Ubel Blatt back.  Lol, I can understand two mangas at once, but more than that is just... no.


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 4, 2011)

The chapter published in the "Z?kan Young Gangan Big #3" in august will be the direct continuation of the manga. After that the manga will change magazine (we don't know its name).

link (in french)


----------



## hehey (Aug 4, 2011)

YES!!!!, must find the name to this manga immediately.


----------



## NarFan (Aug 10, 2011)

just finished reading this manga the first chapters is not good but its get much better efter some chapters.
chapter 99 will come out 25th August right?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 11, 2011)

Chapter 99 is out!
Link removed


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 12, 2011)

Next chapter coming later in the year


----------



## hehey (Sep 12, 2011)

how much later?


----------



## sanx021 (Sep 12, 2011)

it's now monthly or Bi weekly


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 12, 2011)

hehey said:


> how much later?


At the end of the chapter it says Winter 2011


----------



## NarFan (Sep 12, 2011)

its back, cant wait to read more ubel blatt


----------



## tkROUT (Jan 4, 2012)

New Ubel Blatt from Square-Enix, Big Gangan #01

(thanks to heiji-sama for colour pages)

Volume 11 will be out by 9th Feb. 

chapter-100 raw,(link from rawpiece)
Hachi's barriers


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 12, 2012)

Chapter 102


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 12, 2012)

Great chapter. Finally got some feats from Koinzell's new sword, and destroying Gerod's battleship was a pretty good way to show what it's capable of. I wonder what Ischudien is going to do now that Lebellond is starting to overstep his boundaries (more so than usual)


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 29, 2012)

Chapter 103


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 2, 2012)

Recently finished the latest chapter (released yesterday; yay, finally caught up! Although I have to wait now . . .), Dragon's Corridor, and as exciting as some events have been, there are a number of things that disappointed me: ever since Koinzell came back, he's been saving the day and the fights have been feeling predictable, like plot will save all, just because. I mean, no real deaths or losses to the good guys. That is why I thought the battle at Jebr was great (poor Rabaan  ). Also, (spoilers) Glenn's dying was very unsatisfactory and anti-climactic; it is the one event I had been anticipating since the very beginning and it was executed very poorly. No confrontation; no '_Glenn_' titles. Just a slash to the chest in '_Das Kommen (Arrival)_', and even people's reactions were not that great, not to mention _fan-service_ has been dying down quite heavily.

Oh, well, at least the author says the story hasn't even reached the middle, so we can expect the series to go on for a very long time, and the chapters after the hiatus have been containing quite a few pages.


----------



## haegar (Jul 2, 2012)

recently took this up and am liking it quite a bit, funny, I sliced through most of it in one night some two days ago and now 103 is out, yeah, timing timing, timing 

also great to hear story is only at 50% - I had feared it had progressed further already - awesome, the way the story builds is what I like most about this one ...
is this released weekly, bi-weekly or monthly?


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah, it is quite addicting.  A strange mixture of _shota_ and GAR. Too bad a lot of the author's other works are _gender-bender_ (not surprisingly); I would have loved to read more of his works.

I read that because of the page numbers, this has become most likely monthly past volume 11 (although it used to be weekly). You've missed the long hiatus, though, after volume 10 (I think), which took years to go back, and people even feared it wouldn't, but it's sticking around. Also, the translators for _Ubel Blatt_ have been infamously lazy, and the scans often took forever to be released; they even joke about that in the credits.


----------



## haegar (Jul 3, 2012)

Actually I realized there was hiatus and I was all "mehehehe, I got around that"


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 3, 2012)

Might begin reading this as well...but my to-read list is long, so I?ll be taking my time


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 14, 2012)

when is the next ubel blatt (after dragon's corridor) coming out!? i want moar!!  rozgunaa (Lebellont's third child) is the shit!


----------



## Raptor (Jul 16, 2012)

Chapter 105 is out.


----------



## haegar (Jul 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 so the dragon lord showed up with his fleet, too? all the more targets to lay havoc to for the big wind dragon once he comes out following Koinzell - there'll be carnage


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2012)

yeah i was wondering when the dragon shows up


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 12, 2012)

Just caught up on this one. Question? Is there a break or hiatus? It seemed to come out monthy but the last one came out in July. 

Some things I will pointout 

- I didnt like Glenn, I thought he would be killed last, but when he got killed I was like whatevs, but no he comes back in a new body; that is so gimped? I thought there was a chance the electors would pick Koinzell as the new emperor as a surprise move, but now its gotta be obvious it will be Glenn.

- Some complain on here Koinzell is too overpowered and recent battles are quick; honestly I think he is too weak, he lost to Ifkes a little punk kid; granted he has only gone all out once in his fairy/angel mode, but honestly he should be one shoting people like Ifkes and wiping out Lemblods in single swings

- so will it be Alto, Eshcvaria, or dark horses like Altea or Pippie

- I think a lot of time has passed, so it would have been obvious, but I still think its possible Altea can have Koinzell's kid

- And of course the thing that is always the most burning question in shonen manga, what are Koinzell's origins - he appears in front of a blacksmith holding some rare metal that no one but him can forge?


----------



## Muk (Sep 12, 2012)

its monthly if i am not wrong. but yes it seems to have at least 1 month break or so


----------



## Imagine (Sep 12, 2012)

Is this manga worth reading?


----------



## haegar (Sep 12, 2012)

yes.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 12, 2012)

Welp, that's all i need.


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 12, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Is this manga worth reading?



Yes Yes Yes .


----------



## Drizzt (Sep 12, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> Just caught up on this one. Question? Is there a break or hiatus? It seemed to come out monthy but the last one came out in July.



It's Monthly but it was in a hiatus when the magazine that it was originally running on ended and it moved to a new magazine.. which it now starting once more. 



> Some things I will pointout
> 
> - I didnt like Glenn, I thought he would be killed last, but when he got killed I was like whatevs, but no he comes back in a new body; that is so gimped? I thought there was a chance the electors would pick Koinzell as the new emperor as a surprise move, but now its gotta be obvious it will be Glenn.



Well, Glenn is always the end game for Koinzell - it was too easy of a kill and plus Koinzell is an outlaw in the realm since he is 'butchering' the heroes. 




> - Some complain on here Koinzell is too overpowered and recent battles are quick; honestly I think he is too weak, he lost to Ifkes a little punk kid; granted he has only gone all out once in his fairy/angel mode, but honestly he should be one shoting people like Ifkes and wiping out Lemblods in single swings
> 
> - so will it be Alto, Eshcvaria, or dark horses like Altea or Pippie
> 
> ...



I believe that it's due to the fairy power that is not totally compatible to his body and moves that he cannot fight in his full strength and has to retrain his body with the new limitations. I always felt that the angel mode is a defensive mode to keep Koinzell alive. But as to his origin - it was mention that it had to do something with the fairy because of the origin of the metal.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 12, 2012)

I dont know about  Glen. Sure he was the closet to Ascheritt, but he never struck me as standing out in any aspect to meriting final villian status. He was never particularly skilled in any field. Honestly so far only Scohomtech? and Ischfuen look like the only guys still capable physical at their current age. Plus he never struck me as being particular smart or ambitious on the level of Lembold. I mean his only real worth seems to be that he is the son of the emperor.

The story is amazing, but honestly the author should have done. Kill the 6 except for lembold in any order. Then kill lembolds kids one by one and Lembold in the end. Then the next villain would be someone separate from the empire and heroes either Wistensich, some High Fairies, or some other forces from the outside side.

Now it looks like at least two of the heroes, fat guy and old guy will kind of be fodderized and fall along with Lembodl, I cant see them suriving and becoming antagonists. Glen comes back overpowered and has some evil plot of his own.

As far as the angel mode, I though it was more of the classical rage mode of shonen protagonists combined with Goku's spirit bomb. He seemed to go into that mode after hearing the baddie talk about wanting immortality yada yada, and in the mode it seems like he has some sort of psychic link with fairy folk.

Hopefully the reveal some more of his background, ie origins later; I mean the author does seem to love drawing out the background. Hell hes shown the forest story at least 4 or 5 times. 

Two lasts points, this along with Lodoss and ID have to be the best high fantasy I have read in manga/manwha format.

This manga needs an anime, I mean its Claymore meets Lodoss. Or less dark and grotesque version of Berserk, though I guess its debatable which is darker.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 18, 2012)

ch 106 came out today


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm slowly starting to lose my grip on the plot, y'know.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 19, 2012)

I just caught up so I am not lost, but I can see if you read it chapter by chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2012)

107 out.

Looks like we have our next arc , War of Heroes.

Though I wonder how this impacts Asch's goal.


----------



## Drizzt (Oct 5, 2012)

It doesn't really impact his goal of killing them - it'll probably make it harder to kill the victors of the war - which you know who they will be. Most likely, Asch will probably feel some guilt of causing another war to be fought and innocent being hurt... but I think that's just some speculation.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 5, 2012)

True whoever wins makes it harder to kill, but on the flip side, you figure this battle can wipe out all but one or two narrowing down his amount of targets. I think Glen has taken a convenient level in BS already, plus Asch is having problems with IFKS' kid, so although he felt kind of overpowered early on, now he seems kind of underpowered.


----------



## rajin (Jan 25, 2013)

*Ubel Blatt 110 Raw*
*Ch.66 *​


----------



## Jagger (Jan 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Koinzell is going to enter there....alone?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 27, 2013)

Just caught up. Epicness.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 1, 2013)

Recently picked up this manga.

Just finished chapter 3, now I'm hooked.


----------



## rajin (Aug 8, 2013)

*115 english is out
50-53, 53 is the final chapter.*


----------



## Jagger (Oct 1, 2013)

Honestly, I lost the interest on the manga, lol.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 2, 2013)

Sadly enough I feel that I lost interest too. Shame as it was alright when I had large chunks to read. Will probably pick it up once it is finished.


----------



## rajin (Dec 7, 2013)

*Ch.38
Ch.38

118 AND 119 RAW
Ch.38
Ch.38*


----------



## Mizura (Dec 7, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Honestly, I lost the interest on the manga, lol.


It had something of a shock and coolness factor at first, but then you realize that it's pretty shallow underneath. How convenient that nearly all the traitors are shitty bad evil guys. If the author bothered at all to give them some depth, there'd be much more tension to the story. Now it's just justice porn.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2013)

So yeah, i by chance just found this series a couple days ago. Really great IMO. I like how Aschereitt goes after the people who killed him, and while its great and all, what i like more is how there's actual depth to how things turn out. The after the first and second went, the rest fell into chaos and turned on each other. Hence the whole point i suppose is that they built their houses on a deck of cards.

My favorite character is Ato, i wonder when she will show up again


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2014)

depict


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 27, 2014)

I've recently started this and now caught up with the latest chapter and I've got to agree with the rest. While it was interesting at first it quickly dwindled into general hack and slash with plot devices and holes all around to keep the manga going.

Why couldn't the mangaka just keep it at the killing off the 7 and gave them a bit more depth without going into all that magic crap like Beserker? Now that Glenn in some miraculous way has resurrected and it's just an all out war it's become pretty stale.
And let's not forget our miracle boy number two that Koinzell just had to teach some crap. Now he fears his sword? WTF for BS is that? Koinzell has lived far longer than that child, has more experience, both on the battlefield and off. Also what happened to that miracle mind of his where he only has to see something once to know it?


----------



## rajin (May 16, 2014)

*Ubel Blatt 122 Raw*

*Chapter 87 on batoto*


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 16, 2014)

reaperunique said:


> I've recently started this and now caught up with the latest chapter and I've got to agree with the rest. While it was interesting at first it quickly dwindled into general hack and slash with plot devices and holes all around to keep the manga going.
> 
> Why couldn't the mangaka just keep it at the killing off the 7 and gave them a bit more depth without going into all that magic crap like Beserker? Now that Glenn in some miraculous way has resurrected and it's just an all out war it's become pretty stale.
> And let's not forget our miracle boy number two that Koinzell just had to teach some crap. Now he fears his sword? WTF for BS is that? Koinzell has lived far longer than that child, has more experience, both on the battlefield and off. Also what happened to that miracle mind of his where he only has to see something once to know it?



To be fair Koinzell rapes, that guy in terms of skill and ability.
Its just his fairy body being to weak to withstand his true power, that is the problem.
He did the black wing maneuver and it nearly incapacitated him the first time fighting that kid.

While he didn't suffer that side effect, when he almost pulled it off as child in the flashback.
The problem with the story is the slow pace. It killed all the momentum a war should have.
Plus I hate the Glenn revival bullshit.


----------



## rajin (May 26, 2014)

122 english is out
here


----------



## rajin (Jun 1, 2014)

*Ubel Blatt 123 Raw*

*Black Coffin *


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2014)

why is ato's hair changing color


----------



## rajin (Jun 29, 2014)

*Ubel Blatt 124 Raw*

*Might want to get your eyes checked *


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 2, 2014)

I just started reading this earlier this week. I'm really liking Ubel Blatt so far. My favorite story point is Koinzell dilemma's of seeking revenge whilst realizing he's breaking the peace that he once fought for. 

Just finished chapter 75. Is Glenn really dead!? That was really sudden. I thought that he would be the most important and last to fall among the seven heroes.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 3, 2014)

He comes back,  and alot stronger and dirtier)


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 10, 2014)

As I suspected, Glenn would be back... why is a 20 or so years younger though. And what's with all of Glenn's man turning into super mutants. Though they're strong, they seem pretty bland to be honest. 

Have quite a bit of scattered thoughts since I've just read through nearly 50 chapters. Going to have to give some props to Bryant (I think that's the name of Lebelond's loyal son) and Lebelon't forces to still keep fighting. Rozen is either crying or get's trashed every time he appears. Pretty disappointed since I had high hopes for him. The guy with the cursed mark was pretty boss. The story with the undefeated siege leader was pretty good. Did that giant dragon (from dragon's pass) actually do anything? Lebelont's final acts of trying to grow his family tree was pretty damn messed up.

Okay, random thoughts over now. Hopefully things get more interesting. I hope that we see and interact with more of the Wischtech.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 11, 2014)

Ugh...i had hoped this bump meant another chapter...still havent figured out why ato's hair changing colors


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 12, 2014)

I think it was mentioned that it was just her natural hair color that was emerging. 

These new knights seem really broken. Two of them manage to wipe the floor with Rozen's group and Ato's group. It also bothered me that those groups + Koinzell didn't just gang up on the the other two that were there.


----------



## rajin (Jul 25, 2014)

*Ubel Blatt 125 Raw*
*Chapter 65.2 is up*


----------



## Nanja (Jul 25, 2014)

Because I'm not in the mood to look through the chapters... Who was the woman Glen was plowing in his younger form earlier? I had thought it was Koinzell's old master but one of the last chapters made it seem like she isn't even on Glen's side.

Edit. I guess it was just some aide or something. It wasn't the master. That's good, I was always kind of pissed about that because it felt out of character for her.


----------



## egressmadara (Jul 25, 2014)

Nanja said:


> Because I'm not in the mood to look through the chapters... Who was the woman Glen was plowing in his younger form earlier? I had thought it was Koinzell's old master but one of the last chapters made it seem like she isn't even on Glen's side.
> 
> Edit. I guess it was just some aide or something. It wasn't the master. That's good, I was always kind of pissed about that because it felt out of character for her.


Yeah, that'd be fucked up.....

Which isn't rare in this series.


----------



## rajin (Aug 26, 2014)

*Ubel Blatt 126 Raw*
*He countered/negated it here*


----------



## rajin (Dec 27, 2014)

*Ubel Blatt 130 Raw*

*kissmanga*


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2015)

*Ubel Blatt 132 Raw*

*Chapter 85*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 25, 2015)

Although this series ain't no Berserk despite the striking similarities, its too underrated.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 1, 2015)

Ffffuuuuuuu----- I need mooooaaaar~~~~~
hurry up etorouji shiono dat cliffhanger~~~~~

Glenn encountering Ascheriit. Shit is about to get real. A bit rushed, but I'll take it.

Oh btw word on the street this title is about to be axed. I hope not though. It's the best story this genre has to offer.


----------



## rajin (Nov 2, 2015)

*casually intercepted a crossbow bolt mid-flight*


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Nov 2, 2015)

rajin said:


> *casually intercepted a crossbow bolt mid-flight*


Great! Is it translated yet?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2017)

Link removed

Something is gonna happen to Ato, i know it...fuuuckk..she's gonna run in on the battle


----------

